# Balance previsional



## irene.acler

Hola.
Cómo se traduce en italiano "balance previsional"?
"Bilancio preventivo" puede ser? Porque no logro encontrar "previsional" en el diccionario, tampoco en el DRAE aparece.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

In effetti nemmeno io trovo questa parola nel mio dizionario...la tua soluzione sembrerebbe logica visto che suppongo que previsional venga da prevision, però di per sè l'aggettivo di questo nome è preventivo...


----------



## traduttrice

Ha a che vedere con la pensione? Bilancio pensionistico?


----------



## irene.acler

Sì, effettivamente..mmm, a ver qué dicen los hispanohablantes al respecto!


----------



## irene.acler

traduttrice said:


> Ha a che vedere con la pensione? Bilancio pensionistico?


 
No, el texto del que me estoy ocupando elenca unos conceptos, entre ellos el balance previsional, diciendo que está formado por el activo y el pasivo de una empresa.


----------



## yaya.mx

A mi "Bilancio preventivo" me suena bien.. También he oido decir "bilancio provvisorio" pero no sé si quiera decir lo mismo.


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, pero porqué por ejemplo el DRAE no incluye "previsional"? Es una palabra rara?


----------



## yaya.mx

Creo que la palabra correcta sería "provisional".


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Pero provisional significa provvisorio...y no estoy tan segura que signifiquen la misma cosa...


----------



## irene.acler

Quizás quien escribió el texto se equivocó de palabra..boh.


----------



## yaya.mx

Entonces no tengo idea porque no esté en el DRAE. Porque buscando en internet encuentras muchas páginas donde está escrito "Balance previsional" y creo que tiene razón Petalo en decir que no es la misma cosa que "balance provisional".
Porque previsional sería algo que se prevee.
Provisional algo temporaneo.


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, estoy de acuerdo que provisional es otra cosa.
Pero es un poco raro que no esté en los diccionarios.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sin lugar a dudas, se trata de "balance provisional". Cuando hay un accidente, por ejemplo, se habla del "balance provisional de víctimas", lo que significa que aún no se sabe el resultado exacto de personas que han fallecido en el suceso.


----------



## irene.acler

Sí pero en mi caso este balance se refiere al activo y pasivo de una empresa, por lo tanto tiene que referirse a números exactos, y no transitorios..no?
​


----------



## yaya.mx

Provisional quiere decir que aún no es definitivo, pero creo que en este caso no es así, es mas una previsión de lo que será.
"Balance provisional" de victimas quiere decir que esas han contado hasta el momento,
En el caso de "balance previsional" de una empresa o sociedad sería lo que se prevee para ese año. Se usa sobre todo para hacer un "Business plan".
esto lo encontré en internet: 

*                   Balance Previsional*




Es el que se prepara con                   fines presupuestarios y de planificación. E.i. pro forma                   balance sheet.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Balance Previsional ... Balance que se hace para _preveer_ el futuro
Balance Provisional ... se hace antes que el Balance Definitivo

En Economia Balance Previsional es una especie de referencia, Balance Provisonal es un Balance Real y que puede ser el Balance que posteriormente la empresa adopte.


Ciao, sono stato ciaro?


----------



## pumy

¿Qué pensais de 'provvisorio'? ¿Existe esta palabra?

Edito: perdón, leí mal y creí que ponía provisional


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias José!
Pero entonces cómo se traduciría en italiano?
Pumy, "provvisorio" existe, sí, pero se refiere a "balance provisional" entonces..


----------



## yaya.mx

Balance previsional = bilancio preventivo
Balance Provisional = bilancio provvisorio
No??


----------



## Neuromante

¿No serán "Valances previsorios" en realidad"?

Puede ser que en el ambiente económico se hallan inventando la palabra "Previsional" como hacen con tanta frecuencia ellos, los políticos y los periodistas 
Es que ateniéndonos a la posible raiz de la palabra, me parece más sensato "Previsorio" que "Previsional"


----------

